# Temperamental?



## Rethink (Dec 20, 2010)

My hedgehog was very nice and used to handling. Now, she's so temperamental that it's crazy. We've changed her bedding, but only to what the breeder used. She isn't acting right, and i'm not sure what to do. Could she be sick? Or what could cause this?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you be more specific? 
What do you mean by temperamental (bites, huffs, etc)? 
When and where does she act this way? (ie huffs when I pick her up right after waking her)
How old is she? 
How long has she lived with you?
How long has she been acting this way?

My hedgie, Snarf, stomps his feet when I put fleece strips in his hedgie bag. :roll:


----------



## Rethink (Dec 20, 2010)

She huffs a lot and tries to poke and rush towards my hand. It doesn't matter where she is, it happens all the time, whether it's just waking her up, or getting her out after she's been up for a while. She is 7 months old, and I've had her since she was weaned. She's been acting this way for a few months now.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Puffers...........at 7 months, and with such a sudden change, could it be quilling?

Sorry...I got Snarf at 1.5 years and when he throws a hissy fit, it's usually for a reason (in his little pea brain, anyhow). :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe, my post went up before there was a reply, but yeah, sounds like she's quilling which can make them grumpy sometimes. Some quill fast, some short, some don't change personality wise, others get very grumpy. Look at her back (if you can) and see if you can't see any quills coming up through, and of course dropped quills in the cage.

Most hedgehogs grumpy no matter what when you wake them up.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Most hedgehogs grumpy no matter what when you wake them up.


 :lol: No kidding! That's why I asked when...little rotters...they sleep for 20 hours a day and God forbid we lowly humans interrupt for 5 minutes so we can clean their poopy wheel. :roll:


----------



## Rethink (Dec 20, 2010)

We just checked Spunks quills, and there doesnt appear to be any new ones filling in. However she does have very dry skin.

Could that be whats wrong? How can I help her?


----------



## Rethink (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Are there bald/sparse patches where there are no to very few quills?
If yes, then a vet visit is in order to get a mites diagnosis and then get treated with Revolution.

If no, then try giving some flax seed oil rinses, as well as supplementing flax seed oil in food. Start off 1 capsule/week in food, then you can increase it to 1 capsule every 3-4 days.
For the rinse, just pop open a capsule, empty into a small cup, add warm water, then pour over back. No rinse needed after.


----------

